# Ludwigias and new plants



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

At the last meeting we discussed several options for the club to provide plants that don't show up very often as available for the club members. One option was to perhaps use club money and purchase some medium to hard to grow plants and try to propagate them for club members. The last club purchase brought in some great plants but they are extremely slow growers. These would be faster growers if grown in compatible environments and not as rare or expensive as the last ones we tried. I have found some sellers of various types of Ludwigias for not much folding money and am willing to take a chance to purchase 4 varieties.

In the next few months, I have decided I am going to order some on my own and try to grow 4 types of Ludwigia that will require CO2, EI and Medium to High Light to grow them successfully and to their full potential.

These are Ludwigia Inclanata (orange and/or reddish on both sides of the leaves), Ludwigia Inclinata var Cuba (my favorite), Ludwigia Inclinata var Pantanal (difficult and needs high light) and Ludwigia Peruensis (Glandulosa). I may branch out to other varieties after I retire from full time work at Bell sometime in June (such as Arcuata, Ovalis, Palustris, etc.). As you can tell, I like Ludwigias. Next on my list, if successful with the Ludwigias, will be some Rotalas.

Let me know what you think. Not that I care so I'll probably do it anyway.

Let me know what you guys and gals think. This might be something that can spike interest in the club and provide a different selection of plants at the club meetings. I know several members spoke about the same common plants showing up at each meeting. That satisifies the new members but not the experienced members that would like to branch out with some new species.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

It sounds like a plan to me.Lucky you in june you can spend all the time you want in the crown room.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Danny. The first clippings are for you.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike I can hardly wait,I may need to come out and spend some time in the crown room.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea! Even if these will not grow in my Walstad tanks, I would love to see them in person. You might have to change your screen name to LudwigiaMan.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea &#55357;&#56481; tho i am not good at all with ferts can't Keep on schedule


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have ordered the first 2 types. Ludwigia Inclinata and Ludwigia Inclinata var Cuba from 2 separate sellers on EBAY. I will report back after delivery.

The other 2 on my list are Ludwigia Peruensis (Glandulosa) and Ludwiga Pantanal and will order the them if the other orders come in healthy.

I have had both Glandulosa and Pantanal in the past and both require high light and CO2. Not sure about the first 2 yet but will try to grow both in Non CO2 and CO2.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together,i have no doubt you will be able to get them growing in both environments.Good luck and may the force be with you(I think I watch to much tv)


----------



## jccaclimber (Jan 17, 2012)

I've kept Ludwigia Inclinata var Cuba successfully in my tank before and would be happy to host some. The others sound interesting, but I don't yet have experience with them.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

The 2 that I ordered have been grown emersed. Hopefully, those should ship well and come in healthy. It will be interesting to see how the Cuba morphs from emersed state as it looks totally different from the submersed plant. The other Inclinata I ordered doesn't appear to change its looks quite as dramatically when submersed but it does appear to get a deeper orange/red coloration in the process.

I am clearing out a location in my 20H CO2 tank today to accommodate the new plants. If all are healthy, I will have a few to disseminate among a couple of club members to host these plants.

If this works out, I get a custom growing tank started this summer and try to grow some other types of Ludwigias. I'm very interested in getting some Pantanal but it is pricey.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have received 3 bunches of Ludwigia Inclinata. Appear to be healthy, light orange coloration and I have planted them in my 20H CO2 tank. The Ludwigia Inclinata Cuba should arrive THursday.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Have you got pictures


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

A very nice idea. Hope it works out.

bob


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Bob.

No pics yet Danny. I am waiting for the Cuba and I will take pics of both. The cuba, however, will probably look like a green house plant since it was grown emersed. Hoping to get it today but not yet.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Here are some pics of the Ludwigia Inclinata Cuba (green emersed) and Ludwigia Inclinata (orangish yellow). 

I have ordered some Ludwigia Peruensis (Glandulosa) and Ludwigia Ovalis.

Give me a couple of months to see if I can farm these. I do have a couple of stems of each for anyone else that wants to try to host these plants.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Once I get my grow out tanks ready to accept more plants, I have located some Ludwigia Arcuata (needle leaf ludwigia) not to be confused with Ludwigia Repens var Arcuata. One of my 40G breeders is ready to accept the next batch coming in. Will be adding CO2 shortly. I will be setting up a non CO2 20L as well.

So I currently have or will soon have the following Ludwigias:

L. Peruensis (Glandulosa), L. Inclinata, L. Inclinata var Verticillata 'Cuba", L. Ovalis, L. Repens var Arcuata. I no longer have L. Repens as you can still get locally and cheaply. 

Next on the list to order will be L. Arcuata and L. Palustris.

Once I get the 40G CO2 tank going and if I can find it, I will get L. Inclinata var Verticillata 'Pantanal'. Cheapest I have seen it is $5 a stem plus shipping from San Francisco. Very delicate plant so won't order in the winter or summer. I've had it before and it requires High Lights, High CO2 and copious Macro and Micro Nutrients or it won't survive.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I received the L. Peruensis and L. Ovalis today. They spent 5 days in the USPS system so time will tell. The seller is EBAY seller : ExtraPlant out of California and so far, all his packaging is top notch.

Pics to follow when I get some good submersed growth. The Cuba and Inclinata have some nice new shoots but nowhere near where they will end up (hopefully).


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

I have some Ludwigia senegalensis that seems to be doing pretty good in my tank I just joined but if it goes well I could provide some of these for someone that has more room to grow out a bunch.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am definitely interested in trying one or two branches lf L. Guinea if you can spare them aquarium hippy . I've had them in the past and had good luck with them. The Cuba and Inclinata appear to be growing the quickest.

As they grow out a bit more, I would like to find a host for a couple of Cuba and/or Inclinita plants to keep the line going. They need more time but I have some L. Glandulosa (Peruensis) and L. Ovalis that should be ready in two to three weeks. What I like about these 4 varities is that they each display a unique coloration and leaf structure.

Where are you located?


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

Im just off 30 and Hulen they are very slow growing compared to other species I have kept as soon as I get ready to do a trim we could meet up Id be glad to share.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

All 4 of the new Ludwigias are growing well. The L. Ovalis I got is not Ovalis. I have yet to identify it but I believe it might be L. Palustris. The other 3 are as advertised (Inclinata var Cuba, Inclinata and Glandulosa). I have distributed the L. Cuba to 2 club members (Alex and Mooncon) and will have all a few stems of all 4 available at the next club meeting for some of you to try to grow.

The Glandulosa and Palustris don't appear to produce many side shoots but the Cuba and straight Inclinata do.

If anyone would like to drop by my place in SW Arlington prior to the next meeting and get a stem or 2 let me know by PM and we can setup a time to meet.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, it was a good experiment trying to grow some new varieties of Ludwigia. I will continue to keep a few of the Ludwigia Glandulosa and the Ludwigia Ovalis (I think that is what it is). Neither of these grow as fast as other Ludwigias.

The Ludwigia Inclinata var Cuba will be a prominent plant in by 60 Gallon rimless and I will attempt to keep a supply available in small quantities at each club meeting. It only grows well in CO2 and is a medium to fast grower in the right conditions.

The Ludwigia Inclinata is not a very sturdy or attractive plant so I will give up on that one. I have tried to grow it in several different aquariums without much luck.

When I get some time later this summer, I will attempt to acquire some Ludwigia Guinea and Ludwigia Inclinata var Pantanal. Neither of these are fast growing plants nor do they multiply very quickly. They can be, however, very attractive when provided the correct growing conditions. These do require CO2 to look their best and are quite unique.


----------



## rnandez (Feb 12, 2015)

In my experience Pantanal has grown relatively quick under high light and CO2. It is one of my favorite plants and I hope you have fun experimenting with it!


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Mike the plants I got from you at the last meeting are doing pretty good this time around.I put new bulbs in a few weeks ago and all the plants a really happy with them.I say there happy because within about 15 minutes of all 6 lights coming on everything in the tank is pearling and im getting some growth I haven't seen in a while.


----------

